# FAF furry discission



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

I made this topic for 3 reasons. First off every topic in the forum has some inane question in the topic title so I didn't want this to be like "What kind of mustard do furries use on their hot dogs?" The second is I almost never post in this forum, and it's a furry forum, so I feel guilty. The third is, okay, FAF's furries are waaaaay different than the mainsite, and certainly the fandom at large. I wanna talk about that.

General furfaggotry doesn't go on here to any extent that I've seen on other forums, art sites, fan pages, etc. If anything this resembles my old home forum, PD, back during its heyday of 2005-07. It's pretty much like, people shooting the breeze but with a furry theme in the background. I'm curious as to why this is, like, why are the furries here so comparatively sane?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 2, 2013)

Haha. I'm not sure why FAF is so level-headed and normal compared to most of the fandom but thank god it is. I imagine it has to do with the active discouragement of sexual chat. Or the fact that the majority of people here want normal discussion instead of RP, image posting, whatev.

I'm so glad this was the first place I looked for a furry forum because any other place probably would have turned me off. I want to pal around with other furries not get myself mired in a cesspool.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 2, 2013)

I'm kind of curious as well. Considering how the main site operates, its a pleasant surprise to discover the people here are comparatively less-retarded. I'm going to believe that it contributes in part of a mod and admin adjustment- I've only read stories of admins and moderators in positions of power that actively abuse it, and I suppose had also advocated the sort of mainsite behavior that's oddly absent on here. 

Either way, the people who are moderators here, as well as the regulars seem to help set a certain presence that people new to the forum can follow and establish some civility.


----------



## Troj (May 2, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing, especially after I realized how surprisingly similar FAF's culture is, actually, to that of SomethingAwful. A murry purry sparkledog hugbox, FAF is not.

So, the question is, how'd FAF's particular culture get established in the first place?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 2, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Either way, the people who are moderators here, as well as the regulars seem to help set a certain presence that people new to the forum can follow and establish some civility.


Right. At this point we seem to have a self-maintained civility. When a n0ob loudly proclaims their "fuwwy pride!" they are either humbled and mellow out or they bail for more accepting pastures. If you can't be decent and sensible then get outta here. 

Like Troj says _"how'd FAF's particular culture get established in the first place?"
_


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

I could certainly go for more image threads and macros, that jank is off the chain on CE. But yeah, this is definitely better than the god awful hugbox of the mainsite. I've never been to SomethingAwful unfortunately so I can't draw that parallel.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 2, 2013)

@OP: Welcome back. 

I believe FAF is different from the other furry communities because we actually are furries, and the others are just weird people. :V


----------



## Troj (May 2, 2013)

The main parallels I see between FAF and SA are:

*Both forums celebrate and encourage irreverence, sometimes bordering on hip cynicism. Nothing is sacred, nothing is holy, everything is ripe for comedy. Posters sometimes compete over who can be the most hip-detached or hip-irreverent. 

*Main comedy targets tend to be people who take shit _too_ seriously, especially to the point of becoming delusional or haughty. 

*Main comedy targets also tend to be people belonging to lamer or stupider variants or pockets of the board's main identified culture.

*Rules and boundaries have to be established and made very clear, due to the posters being members of a maligned subculture with a bad reputation. (Geeks/neckbeards/nerds vs. furries.)

*Crybabying, whining, and martyrdom are not tolerated, and tend to invite more mockery.

*Threads about actual topics sometimes just dissolve or devolve into goofy meta-humor, random humor, memes, and general free fun and joking around, until they are ultimately locked.

*For a number of reasons, both forums suffer from a particular undercurrent of what might be seen as either self-hatred or hypocrisy (if not a combo of both), mixed with a marked need to prove one's superiority to other members of one's often-maligned subculture. Goons (SA-ers) will make fun of others (including fellow goons) for engaging in nerdy, geeky, spergy, or neckbeardy behaviors they themselves are guilty of. (Occasionally, they'll even denigrate themselves--jokingly, or half-jokingly--for engaging in those geeky-nerdy behaviors.) FAF posters, of course, sneer at furries for doing fagfurry things, and taking furriness too seriously. 

Fair 'nuff?


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Earlier on, FAF was like any other furry forum until it received an influx of users who came to rant about the fandom. After awhile it became one of those places where you could actually talk about the fandom, or have critical opinions of it without other furries jumping down your throat and calling you intolerant. That's the best recollection I have from 2008 to late 2009/2010.

We did have some that came to parade their legally questionable....things...but they eventually left...or were banned.


----------



## BRN (May 2, 2013)

If your definition of "comparitively sane" is the neurosis and paranoia that's mixed so headily in with social supremacy and free contempt here, insanity sounds welcome.

This place isn't sane. It's just as broken as most furry communities. It just wears a suit, smokes cigars and talks about stock prices, rather than being a ruffian.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

SIX said:


> If your definition of "comparitively sane" is the neurosis and paranoia that's mixed so headily in with social supremacy and free contempt here, insanity sounds welcome.
> 
> This place isn't sane. It's just as broken as most furry communities. It just wears a suit, smokes cigars and talks about stock prices, rather than being a ruffian.



I think if you look at every other furry site and don't notice an underlying theme of social retardedness and welcoming said social retardedness with open arms, you're either pretending it doesn't exist or you have been hanging out with Furries way too long :V

The people here aren't perfect; nobody is, but I happen to like the lack of threads titled "What's your favorite dog food to eat for breakfast?" Call me an elitist but I find shit like that to be incredibly weird and I'm going to call someone on it. It seems others do the same.

I post here more frequently because I've gotten banned from most of the other sites for telling people they are being weirdos for trying to eat dog food. (okay, that is just an example but it is an actual thread in another forum I'm thinking of.

@Troj: It is always good to be able to laugh at yourself. That's not hypocrisy as much as being able to realize your own flaws.


----------



## Troj (May 2, 2013)

SIX said:


> If your definition of "comparitively sane" is the neurosis and paranoia that's mixed so headily in with social supremacy and free contempt here, insanity sounds welcome.
> 
> This place isn't sane. It's just as broken as most furry communities. It just wears a suit, smokes cigars and talks about stock prices, rather than being a ruffian.



There are always trade-offs, and avoiding one extreme often invites falling into its opposite.

There are sane, healthy people here, but no, this place isn't totally "sane" or even, necessarily "healthy" from an objective standpoint, even as it might be saner and healthier than a lot of furry spaces. 

(To be fair, truly sane and healthy online spaces are hard to find, and I'm not sure any online space is always _totally_ sane and healthy 24/7, any more than any offline space.)



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> @Troj: It is always good to be able to laugh at yourself. That's not hypocrisy as much as being able to realize your own flaws.



Absolutely, and I've said before that one common quality of crazy furries (or just delusional people, period) is the inability to laugh at oneself. You've got to be able to laugh at yourself to have a sense of perspective.

But, there are lots of forms of self- and other-laughter. Some are healthy, some are unhealthy, and some are neutral or mixed.

Both FAF and SA regularly engage in _both_ healthy and unhealthy forms of self-laughter and laughter-at-others. I often find the unhealthy forms more interesting and noticeable, naturally!

I was probably focusing too hard on the negatives, so thanks for bringing me back to center.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2013)

Well, aren't we all so wonderful?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 2, 2013)

SIX said:


> If your definition of "comparitively sane" is the neurosis and paranoia that's mixed so headily in with social supremacy and free contempt here, insanity sounds welcome.
> 
> This place isn't sane. It's just as broken as most furry communities. It just wears a suit, smokes cigars and talks about stock prices, rather than being a ruffian.



You're never going to find a furry forum devoid of social retards, otherwise it wouldn't truly be a furry forum. I can't speak for everyone but personally I welcome these sad sacks of daddy issues and future zoophillia with open arms. Not because I like them or find them to be good company, no on the contrary I find them intolerable. But because they're just so damn entertaining and give us all an opportunity to set aside our differences and engage in the beloved internet pastime of group mocking so we may whack it fox porn while feeling good about ourselves.


----------



## H.B.C (May 2, 2013)

@OP: Great Value mustard is the only mustard worthy enough to make a delicious addition to an otherwise bland wiener. c:

Anyway, yeah. I'm kind of glad this place isn't like sunshine rainbow furry land or something. I like this community.


----------



## Symlus (May 2, 2013)

Well, whatever it is, I appreciate it. It's nice to be able to talk to people on a common ground without leaving the house.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 2, 2013)

TA said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to why this is, like, *why are the furries here so comparatively sane*?


Because furries here take this whole Furry Activity as a hobby, not as a lifestyle.


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Probably because FA has been the more scrutinized furry site in the past, so much that it's become instinctive for users to preemptively become apologetic and adopt a "we're not like _those _furries!" attitude.

But really, we're *NOT* like _those_ furries!


----------



## toddf-alt (May 2, 2013)

This may come from me hanging mostly in the Off-Topic section of the site; But it seems to me that the reason we all sound "so comparatively sane" is because being a furry isn't played up to be such a huge deal here on these forums. We're just a bunch of people hanging out online playing board games who just happen to mostly be furries.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Probably because FA has been the more scrutinized furry site in the past, so much that it's become instinctive for users to preemptively become apologetic and adopt a "we're not like _those _furries!" attitude.
> 
> But really, we're *NOT* like _those_ furries!



Do you really think it's a defensive position, or do people just NOT want to be like those types of furries?

The reason I ask -- ever since I got involved in the social aspect of the fandumb I have been asking myself "wtf is wrong with these people?"

I don't think someone is being "apologetic" by not wanting to associate with those types of people.

Maybe they just don't understand why people act that way, and get annoyed when they do.

I know that's the case with me.

I've never really even used FA (for much of these same reasons) so I don't have much to get defensive about =P


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2013)

Frankly, if this site went by any other name I would have trouble telling all of you were furries. I would rather assume most of you were anti-furry, actually, because many discussions focus on complaining about them.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Frankly, if this site went by any other name I would have trouble telling all of you were furries. I would rather assume most of you were anti-furry, actually, because many discussions focus on complaining about them.



It's meta-discussion, and this is a perfectly suitable place to bitch about those things.

I don't think there is such a thing as an "anti-furry" though, and I've always hated that word.

Furries have a persecution complex. People are generally furries, friends of furries or SIMPLY DON'T CARE about furries.


----------



## Symlus (May 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Frankly, if this site went by any other name I would have trouble telling all of you were furries. I would rather assume most of you were anti-furry, actually, because many discussions focus on complaining about them.


Man, fuk thos elitist furfags. Always up in ma shitz talking 'bout diapers an' shit. :V


Ricky said:


> Furries have a persecution complex. People are generally furries, friends of furries or SIMPLY DON'T CARE about furries.


I've met one. He hates my guts. And he talks like I did above.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's meta-discussion, and this is a perfectly suitable place to bitch about those things.
> 
> I don't think there is such a thing as an "anti-furry" though, and I've always hated that word.
> 
> Furries have a persecution complex. People are generally furries, friends of furries or SIMPLY DON'T CARE about furries.



I didn't know that _was_ a word. There are websites full of people complaining about pretty much any group, no matter how obscure, and I'm not implying a persecution complex.
This is a little tangential though.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Earlier on, FAF was like any other furry forum until it received an influx of users who came to rant about the fandom. After awhile it became one of those places where you could actually talk about the fandom, or have critical opinions of it without other furries jumping down your throat and calling you intolerant. That's the best recollection I have from 2008 to late 2009/2010.
> ! ame to parade their legally questionable....things...but they eventually left...or were banned.


 Hahaha! oh yeah the old Pedorific babyfur tones and the secret special animal lovers. Was a good laugh.


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Do you really think it's a defensive position, or do people just NOT want to be like those types of furries?
> 
> The reason I ask -- ever since I got involved in the social aspect of the fandumb I have been asking myself "wtf is wrong with these people?"
> 
> ...



idk I was just trying to same something short that sounded smart I didn't really care if it was accurate or not


----------



## Aetius (May 2, 2013)

Too much can change when you remove the hugbox from a furry forum.

FAF was the result.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Hahaha! oh yeah the old Pedorific babyfur tones and the secret special animal lovers. Was a good laugh.



It was never a dull moment with them around. :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Because I'm here. Yes.  I'm the biggest sanist furfag here. Yup, uh huh, all riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Frankly, if this site went by any other name I would have trouble telling all of you were furries. I would rather assume most of you were anti-furry, actually, because many discussions focus on complaining about them.




Whatever you say, Sally Sensitive. Because we should just accept everything about your jolly little fandom and pretend that it's just absolutely peachy and perfect and completely rad just the way it is. If you take any jab, for something funny or disturbing, you're clearly an anti-furry, gay hating, racist pig!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It was never a dull moment with them around. :3


Lol could almost of called the forum it's own little inquisition back then. Kinda miss that, but also not really at all.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever you say, Sally Sensitive. Because we should just accept everything about your jolly little fandom and pretend that it's just absolutely peachy and perfect and completely rad just the way it is. If you take any jab, for something funny or disturbing, you're clearly an anti-furry, gay hating, racist pig!


shut up, tv boy


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Azure said:


> shut up, tv boy



RUUUUUUUUUUUDE!


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It was never a dull moment with them around. :3



I wonder... If we made another zoo thread, would a certain orange Pokefur suddenly show up?

I haven't seen him here in a long time >.>


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 2, 2013)

The incredible might of the circlejerk cleansed the filth from this forum.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I wonder... If we made another zoo thread, would a certain orange Pokefur suddenly show up?
> 
> I haven't seen him here in a long time >.>


best entertainment ive ever had.


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Make a zoo thread. I dare you.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I wonder... If we made another zoo thread, would a certain orange Pokefur suddenly show up?
> 
> I haven't seen him here in a long time >.>



he was banned less than a year ago for telling people that fucking children was okay.



Rigby said:


> Make a zoo thread. I dare you.



It'll get locked faster than you can say "it's okay put your penis into the  neighbor's dog.".


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It'll get locked faster than you can say "it's okay put your penis into the  neighbor's dog.".



Why? We're all reasonable adults here, we could handle a serious discussion about a legitimate topic such as, oh, Zoophilia, right? I'd like to believe that we could.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I made this topic for 3 reasons. First off every topic in the forum has some inane question in the topic title so I didn't want this to be like "What kind of mustard do furries use on their hot dogs?" The second is I almost never post in this forum, and it's a furry forum, so I feel guilty. The third is, okay, FAF's furries are waaaaay different than the mainsite, and certainly the fandom at large. I wanna talk about that.
> 
> General furfaggotry doesn't go on here to any extent that I've seen on other forums, art sites, fan pages, etc. If anything this resembles my old home forum, PD, back during its heyday of 2005-07. It's pretty much like, people shooting the breeze but with a furry theme in the background. I'm curious as to why this is, like, why are the furries here so comparatively sane?


 One thing I can't stand about furries, is their tendency to use quotes in a chat room. "hits you with tail", "pounces on head", "wags tail", "shoots self", "rolls over", and shit like that makes me get so fucking bored and I just stop chatting, because, nobody is ever serious in a text chat. I have never been so bored in a text chat in my life with such repetitive behavior, and it's ongoing in the chat for fuck sakes.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Why? We're all reasonable adults here, we could handle a serious discussion about a legitimate topic such as, oh, Zoophilia, right? I'd like to believe that we could.



It's not the fact that fact that SOME of us are reasonable, but those topics are like a bait trap to attract the people who are...into...that.
Then it goes into a circle.
A never ending circle.
Over.
And over.
And over. 
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over.
And over with the same arguments who are either for or against it.


----------



## Armaetus (May 2, 2013)

We generally do not tolerate hugboxing crap like on the main site, which other furry forums should follow suit.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Glaice said:


> We generally do not tolerate hugboxing crap like on the main site, which other furry forums should follow suit.



The mainsite is much different. Everyone has a personal army to white knight the person if the discussion goes south with critical opinions. So there's a definite hugbox there.


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's not the fact that fact that SOME of us are reasonable, but those topics are like a bait trap to attract the people who are...into...that.
> Then it goes into a circle.
> A never ending circle.
> Over.
> ...



I have a feeling that this will be it, this will be the time it's different and we finally come to a conclusion and discover the answer. We could solve the Zoophilia crisis.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 2, 2013)

Troj said:
			
		

> Rules and boundaries have to be established and made very clear, due to the posters being members of a maligned subculture with a bad reputation. (Geeks/neckbeards/nerds vs. furries.)


That's a funny thought.  For every insanity there must be an equal an opposite insanity, and so places like FAF are born.  I could buy it.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> he was banned less than a year ago for telling people that fucking children was okay.



Oh, okay. Well that doesn't surprise me.

I didn't know it was against the rules to have a political opinion like that, even if it is extreme ly fucked up.

Still, we are talking about the same person who used "animals do rape" as a rationalization for why it's okay.

It's a shame though. As Azure said, that was pretty entertaining :lol:



TheMetalVelocity said:


> One thing I can't stand about furries,  is their tendency to use quotes in a chat room. "hits you with tail",  "pounces on head", "wags tail", "shoots self", "rolls over", and shit  like that makes me get so fucking bored and I just stop chatting,  because, nobody is ever serious in a text chat. I have never been so  bored in a text chat in my life with such repetitive behavior, and it's  ongoing in the chat for fuck sakes.



*pouncey-nuzzles*

*scritch-scritches and cuddle-hugs*

*SWISHY TAIL! SWISHY TAIL! ...ears perk and eyes light up*

:V


----------



## Percy (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> *pouncey-nuzzles*
> 
> *scritch-scritches and cuddle-hugs*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how these people don't realize how annoying that could be to some.


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Jesus why do you people hate fun so much? It's a fucking furry roleplay textchat and you're bitching because people _furry roleplay_ in them wow I bet you go to children's birthday parties and bitch because there's a bunch of happy children running around too.


----------



## Seekrit (May 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm not sure how these people don't realize how annoying that could be to some.



Another furry! He must take it to the the same fucked up extremes I do! :v


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> That's a funny thought.  For every insanity there must be an equal an opposite insanity, and so places like FAF are born.  I could buy it.




Equivalent exchange. The rules of alchemy even apply to the internet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It was never a dull moment with them around. :3



We've been telling them all this time to GTFO, but when they finally GTFO'd we've all been bored and miserable.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Jesus why do you people hate fun so much? It's a fucking furry roleplay textchat and you're bitching because people _furry roleplay_ in them wow I bet you go to children's birthday parties and bitch because there's a bunch of happy children running around too.



I don't go to children's birthday parties, mostly because I'm an adult and that would be creepy. If I went to an _*adult birthday party*_ and they had clowns and a fucking moonwalk I would start wondering what the hell is wrong with them. Since it is mostly adults doing this shit, I think it's a valid analogy. I didn't even do this stuff as a kid. I was outside getting high with all the other "normal" kids my age :V


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Jesus why do you people hate fun so much? It's a fucking furry roleplay textchat and you're bitching because people _furry roleplay_ in them wow I bet you go to children's birthday parties and bitch because there's a bunch of happy children running around too.


i hate happy children. it harshes my buzz to the max. makes me think of what a beautiful combination amphetamines and chainsaws would be in such a place. i fap to this


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

I would totally go for a moonbounce if I was drunk off my rocker. Also my furry sense is tingling, someone in this topic said wiener.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Azure said:


> i hate happy children. it harshes my buzz to the  max. makes me think of what a beautiful combination amphetamines and  chainsaws would be in such a place. i fap to this



I fap to this, yo. [Warning: Not safe for anyone. Don't click it. I warned you]



TeenageAngst said:


> I would totally go for a moonbounce if I was drunk off my rocker. Also my furry sense is tingling, someone in this topic said wiener.



... o, murr ???


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Oh, okay. Well that doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I didn't know it was against the rules to have a political opinion like that, even if it is extreme ly fucked up.
> 
> ...



Once he said that kiddy porn should be legal and kids can sign something to make it okay...that then was where some of the admins said "Fuck no" and dropped a nuke on his account. 

I mean really....




Rigby said:


> I have a feeling that this will be it, this will be the time it's different and we finally come to a conclusion and discover the answer. We could solve the Zoophilia crisis.



Go sit in a corner.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I have a feeling that this will be it, this will be the time it's different and we finally come to a conclusion and discover the answer. We could solve the Zoophilia crisis.



Don't fuck animals.

There's your solution.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

Not even page 4 and already the topic's gone from "why is this forum so sane compared to other furry sites?" to questioning the ethics of holding an ethical discussion about animal fucking. One point is illuminating the other.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Not even page 4 and already the topic's gone from "why is this forum so sane compared to other furry sites?" to questioning the ethics of holding an ethical discussion about animal fucking. One point is illuminating the other.



It can always derail to the ethics of cub porn, if you wish...


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Don't fuck animals.
> 
> There's your solution.



Why not, exactly?


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It can always derail to the ethics of cub porn, if you wish...



Ethics and morality are not involved in the drawing of a fictional piece of art.

... Just sayin' :V



Rigby said:


> Why not, exactly?



People like to feel morally superior to others and tell them where they should or shouldn't put their penis.

Then you have the ones who come in and say "OMG ANIMALS CAN'T CONSENT" and then go eat a cheeseburger :roll:


----------



## Tigercougar (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Why not, exactly?



Nigga, are you *FOR REAL?!!!

Animals cannot consent to sex. Since animals cannot consent, fucking them isn't a matter of a hookup, it's a matter of R-A-P-E rape.**

No normal person wants to fuck animals. The only people that do are obviously fucked in the head.

Animal bodies are different from humans. Sex with animals can literally do fatal damage to their bodies. 


*Why am I having to explain this shit????


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It can always derail to the ethics of cub porn, if you wish...



Cub porn depicting cub on animal sex: The ethical dissection


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Cub porn depicting cub on animal sex: The ethical dissection



DUDE, you gave me an idea for my next commission :V


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Nigga, are you *FOR REAL?!!!*



I'm not advocating sex with animals, but why shouldn't someone have sex with an animal? Is there a good reason or is it just faulty logic that people assume is true?


----------



## Aetius (May 2, 2013)

Nice to see this thread morphing into a zoo thread.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Ethics and morality are not involved in the drawing of a fictional piece of art.
> 
> ... Just sayin' :V
> 
> ...



What about the plants?



> I'm not advocating sex with animals, but why shouldn't someone have sex with an animal? Is there a good reason or is it just faulty logic that people assume is true?



Since everyone loves to use this argument for everything: where else in the animal kingdom do you see animals having interspecies sex all willy-nilly?


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Plants are natures whores. Wondered what's been setting off your allergies? Yeah, that's a plant blowing its load into your face.



Artillery Spam said:


> Since everyone loves to use this argument for everything: where else in the animal kingdom do you see animals having interspecies sex all willy-nilly?




Dolphins.


----------



## Symlus (May 2, 2013)

Aren't you just a geyser of sig-worthy comments, To'bi?


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Plants are natures whores. Wondered what's been setting off your allergies? Yeah, that's a plant blowing its load into your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphins.



That dolphin was trying to get some ass. 

But why is its name Stinky? 

It's settled: zoophilia is perfectly normal. Thank you Stinky for making millions of animal boopers everywhere very happy.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Plants are natures whores. Wondered what's been setting off your allergies? Yeah, that's a plant blowing its load into your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphins.


what about james the dolphin?


----------



## Ranguvar (May 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Nigga, are you *FOR REAL?!!!
> 
> Animals cannot consent to sex. Since animals cannot consent, fucking them isn't a matter of a hookup, it's a matter of R-A-P-E rape.*


Debatable


Tigercougar said:


> *No normal person wants to fuck animals. The only people that do are obviously fucked in the head.
> *


Zoophilia is no longer listed as a mental disorder in DSM-IV(TR) , but as a paraphilia. It also recommends that not all zoophiles get "treated" for it.




			
				Tigercougar;3206830[B said:
			
		

> ][/B]* Animal bodies are different from humans. Sex with animals can literally do fatal damage to their bodies.
> *


*Can *being the important modifier here. Humans can have damaging or even fatal sexual encounters with each other as well.

Is sex with animals gross, yea it's fucking gross. Is it wrong? Maybe?


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

This otter knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 2, 2013)

FAF.

FAF stahp.

What are you doing?


----------



## Tigercougar (May 2, 2013)

Jesus Christ...well if there are people out there who'll justify kidfucking, why wouldn't people try to justify fucking animals?

Adios. I'll pray for your pets.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Jesus Christ...well if there are people out there who'll justify kidfucking, why wouldn't people try to justify fucking animals?
> 
> Adios. I'll pray for your pets.




Closed-minded bigot.


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> General furfaggotry doesn't go on here to any extent that I've seen on other forums, art sites, fan pages, etc.



Oh, well that's good to hea-



			
				This Thread said:
			
		

> dolphin rape


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Debatable



That's the thing... Animals, even a pet dog that is submissive, can give its owner obvious signs when something is wrong.  You could argue the master is in a position of authority, and hence it's unfair, but that's a stretch. Most females are submissive to their male partner and nobody says THEY can't consent :roll:

Also, it is a dog. As high up as people speak from their moral pedestal, you would think babies are getting burned alive or some shit. If someone were torturing their pet, I don't think I could ignore that... But someone who gives his dog a blowjob kind of just passes by my moral give-a-shit-o-meter.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Jesus Christ...well if there are people out there who'll justify kidfucking, why wouldn't people try to justify fucking animals?
> 
> Adios. I'll pray for your pets.


Kidfuckingâ‰ animalfucking


----------



## Aetius (May 2, 2013)

Why must everything turn into a dog diddling thread?


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Why must everything turn into a dog diddling thread?




Furry forums.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Why must everything turn into a dog diddling thread?


Don't look at me, I didn't bring it up


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Kidfuckingâ‰ animalfucking



Hey, I'm all about sex with kids, as long as it's legal in that state.

... When is FWA, again? ;3



Serbia Strong said:


> Why must everything turn into a dog diddling thread?



Now it's about kiddy diddling.

Enjoy! <3


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Kids having sex with animals while riding on dolphins on motorcycles.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Kids having sex with animals while riding on dolphins on motorcycles.



You actually just need the kid, the dolphin and its blowhole :roll:

Oh, you added the motorcycle part.

Well, uhh...


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 2, 2013)

I feel so un-furry to interrupt this discussion with something totally PG, but...

I've noticed that any time I browse a topic from about 3 or so years ago, I hardly see anyone participating who is still active on the forum now. Is there a high turnover rate of active posters on FAF, and why would that be? Has the feeling of the forum changed a lot? Was there a pivotal moment of change? Or do people just get bored here? (I'm almost feeling like I'm starting to, and I just joined in March)


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Haha. I'm not sure why FAF is so level-headed and normal compared to most of the fandom but thank god it is. I imagine it has to do with the active discouragement of sexual chat. Or the fact that the majority of people here want normal discussion instead of RP, image posting, whatev.
> 
> I'm so glad this was the first place I looked for a furry forum because any other place probably would have turned me off. I want to pal around with other furries not get myself mired in a cesspool.



It is the most leveled forum I found for furries, and the reason I stay.

Also Deo, and Dinosaurdammit need to come back, I am actually sad that they aren't here right now


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I feel so un-furry to interrupt this discussion with something totally PG, but...
> 
> I've noticed that any time I browse a topic from about 3 or so years ago, I hardly see anyone participating who is still active on the forum now. Is there a high turnover rate of active posters on FAF, and why would that be? Has the feeling of the forum changed a lot? Was there a pivotal moment of change? Or do people just get bored here? (I'm almost feeling like I'm starting to, and I just joined in March)




I still am Rilvor is an olden one. Same with grimfang and Lizardking. Ozriel too. And Corto.  There are actually a lot of people, you just need to look, listen and take heed, O ye of little honey.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I feel so un-furry to interrupt this discussion with something totally PG, but...
> 
> I've noticed that any time I browse a topic from about 3 or so years ago, I hardly see anyone participating who is still active on the forum now. Is there a high turnover rate of active posters on FAF, and why would that be? Has the feeling of the forum changed a lot? Was there a pivotal moment of change? Or do people just get bored here? (I'm almost feeling like I'm starting to, and I just joined in March)



I think people get bored and move on in most cases.

I can't get away from here because I work with computers.

Every time I'm waiting for the app to build...


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I still am Rilvor is an olden one. Same with grimfang and Lizardking. Ozriel too. And Corto.  There are actually a lot of people, you just need to look, listen and take heed, O ye of little honey.



I'm sure there are, but to the point, the threads from 3 or so years ago that I've looked at, listened to, and taken heed of were filled with countless posters who are no longer active.


----------



## Golden (May 2, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I'm sure there are, but to the point, the threads from 3 or so years ago that I've looked at, listened to, and taken heed of were filled with countless posters who are no longer active.



Pretty sure the mainsite proportionally has far more unactive accounts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Why? We're all reasonable adults here, we could handle a serious discussion about a legitimate topic such as, oh, Zoophilia, right? I'd like to believe that we could.



Hahahahah!
No


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Now all we need is misogyny, acceptance of all,  and heterophobia, and then we'll be on par with Sofurry. :V


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I'm sure there are, but to the point, the threads from 3 or so years ago that I've looked at, listened to, and taken heed of were filled with countless posters who are no longer active.




Lives happen.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I feel so un-furry to interrupt this discussion with something totally PG, but...
> 
> I've noticed that any time I browse a topic from about 3 or so years ago, I hardly see anyone participating who is still active on the forum now. Is there a high turnover rate of active posters on FAF, and why would that be? Has the feeling of the forum changed a lot? Was there a pivotal moment of change? Or do people just get bored here? (I'm almost feeling like I'm starting to, and I just joined in March)


people who stay here for a long time are masochists, or sadists, or both. 3 years ago this forum was pretty ridiculous. now 5 years ago, shit was popping. at some point, eternal september set in, and the newfaggots just kept on coming. there are only a few interesting people left. most of those people who no longer post, were either harassed into nonexistence, got bored and moved on, or just got plain banned.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 2, 2013)

So I leave for this thread alone for a day to do normal real life things and we're all now talking about dog fucking. Never change furfags, never change.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2013)

I remember in one thread Rilvor revealed the entire history of FAF. 

It involved murrypurrys, hooligans, a snakepit type situation, and something called the "Blackhole". If I can ever track it down, I'll pm it to you, Sir Ursa. 

Even though I've only been here for a year, I can already smell a change in the air. I feel a gentle breeze blowing and it seems the forum is losing some of its venom. I have mixed feelings about this. 

Plus, we haven't had many crazy threads anymore. I miss the juggalo thread or that art thread with the scammer trying to get people to work for free on a strange furry anime project. Has FAF finally gained that much of a badass reputation that we'll never again have some poor fool try to recruit people for a real-life furrypride oozing with misogyny? 

These were the threads that bound us together. Because at the end of the day, we may have disagreed about politics, religious affiliations, hell even what the definition of what a furry was etc. but we were always quick to set an asshole in their place. That's how everyone was similiar. 

I miss those days sometimes.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

Hey guys FAF is totally not like other furry forums!

*defends dogfucking*

:VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Corto (May 3, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> why are the furries here so comparatively sane?


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Calemeyr (May 3, 2013)

I like FAF because saying that bragging about a giant herm-taur inflation fetish in public is bad doesn't get you banned for being a troll. 

Still has some work to do, though.

Quick question: what makes someone attracted to all the creepy shit you see on FA? I mean I've heard about the ConFurence sex magazine advertisement rumor, but what does that have to do with bugs bunny rape, diapers, animal privates, and underage characters? Someone help me with this.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I like FAF because saying that bragging about a giant herm-taur inflation fetish in public is bad doesn't get you banned for being a troll.
> 
> Still has some work to do, though.
> 
> Quick question: what makes someone attracted to all the creepy shit you see on FA? I mean I've heard about the ConFurence sex magazine advertisement rumor, but what does that have to do with bugs bunny rape, diapers, animal privates, and underage characters? Someone help me with this.



People are perverts. Anonymity on the internet allows people to be open about their perversions.

Fetishes and paraphilias are fucking weird sometimes so that is where the rape diaper animal baby dongs come from.


----------



## Corto (May 3, 2013)

Yes I am shocked and amazed that there could be perverts on a site dedicated to wanking at drawn animal people.


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I remember in one thread Rilvor revealed the entire history of FAF.
> 
> It involved murrypurrys, hooligans, a snakepit type situation, and something called the "Blackhole". If I can ever track it down, I'll pm it to you, Sir Ursa.
> 
> Even though I've only been here for a year, I can already smell a change in the air. I feel a gentle breeze blowing and it seems the forum is losing some of its venom. I have mixed feelings about this.


I could dig this up upon request. My PM inbox is quite slow-moving so it is easy to retrieve specific messages.

No, Butterfly I do not think so. The forum is much more like a dormant volcano, or a pack of hyenas waiting underneath a tree for the leopard to come down.

Believe you me, the venom is not gone. Some of us are perhaps...more measured and subtle in its application?

Edit: Or, with sufficient bribery, I might be encouraged to type it all out again. But that's a hefty bribe there, and you definitely do not have enough Golds.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 3, 2013)

I know firsthand the mods have plenty of venom.

Or they just get crotchety when topics start going off the rails.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I could dig this up upon request. My PM inbox is quite slow-moving so it is easy to retrieve specific messages.
> 
> No, Butterfly I do not think so. The forum is much more like a dormant volcano, or a pack of hyenas waiting underneath a tree for the leopard to come down.
> 
> ...



I must admit, no one tells it better than you do. It always has such a sense of dramatics and mystery to it. But then again, that is the mark of a storyteller. 

@TA: Although its nice to remember the past (I am very sentimental myself), I find we here at faf talk about it far too often. I want to look towards the future.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I know firsthand the mods have plenty of venom.
> 
> Or they just get crotchety when topics start going off the rails.


 I love it when the mods infrac me. Every time they do it, it feels like I get some sort of power. 



Mentova just infrac'd me earlier, actually! My body is PULSING! I wonder if I'll explode!


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I love it when the mods infrac me. Every time they do it, it feels like I get some sort of power.
> 
> 
> 
> Mentova just infrac'd me earlier, actually! My body is PULSING! I wonder if I'll explode!


Yes, yes you will. It's  inevitable!


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I must admit, no one tells it better than you do. It always has such a sense of dramatics and mystery to it. But then again, that is the mark of a storyteller.
> 
> @TA: Although its nice to remember the past (I am very sentimental myself), I find we here at faf talk about it far too often. I want to look towards the future.


I appreciate the compliment haha.

I agree on the second point, albeit only somewhat. One must ask oneself, should one worry more about talking about the past too often or worry more about forgetting it altogether?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I still am Rilvor is an olden one. Same with grimfang and Lizardking. Ozriel too. And Corto.  There are actually a lot of people, you just need to look, listen and take heed, O ye of little honey.


 Lol I have been around a long time as well =V


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I still am Rilvor is an olden one. Same with grimfang and Lizardking. Ozriel too. And Corto.  There are actually a lot of people, you just need to look, listen and take heed, O ye of little honey.



You forgot me you asshole. >:C


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I agree on the second point, albeit only somewhat. One must ask oneself, should one worry more about talking about the past too often or worry more about forgetting it altogether?



I'm usually curious about the history of a community, even an online community, and there's an uneasiness when its history is left unwritten. It's in the minds of those who lived it, but it dies with them or their participation. I'm sure that's good in some ways, but it's never only that. It's also a loss, or at worst, an invitation for things to repeat that shouldn't.

I would love to hear your take on FAF's history. But I'm not in a very bribing mood tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You forgot me you asshole. >:C



I know, what a dick.

Kinda makes you wonder how Toshabi knows all this considering he's only been here less than a year :0


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I know, what a dick.



This forum is full of dicks!


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I'm usually curious about the history of a community, even an online community, and there's an uneasiness when its history is left unwritten. It's in the minds of those who lived it, but it dies with them or their participation. I'm sure that's good in some ways, but it's never only that. It's also a loss, or at worst, an invitation for things to repeat that shouldn't.
> 
> I would love to hear your take on FAF's history. But I'm not in a very bribing mood tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


Fortunately I have it in my old Sent Private Messages, so let's say you owe me a nice drink.



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> Goodness it's a bit of a long story.
> 
> Well when I first arrived in this forum it wasn't as unfortunately bad as the first Furry forum I was introduced to. While people weren't e-molesting each other in the forum posts, it carried that light overtone most Furry environments do. There were a fair handful of posters, but not too terribly many. The social movements hadn't really gotten into swing. I don't recall much in the way of "Prominent Characters" but there was still outbursts of people picking on each other now and then, with people such as Rogue2 or Vegex. As Gibby said, it was hugboxy little atmosphere. People talked about their murry-purry what-have-you, and there was generally a lot of Typical Things Furries Whine About with much sympathy.
> 
> ...


On a closing thought about this, this forum was complete shit in 2011 if you ask me. If it got that way again I'd probably disappear again.


----------



## Corto (May 3, 2013)

When people say "this forum was shit in X years" I really don't get it. I've seen it as similar since I joined.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Well I guess it's a good thing I showed up when I did.  Scratch that I've always been around, I didn't actually reg until just about a year ago.

And Rilv, how bout I buy you that nice drink for sharing?  We're leaving to Reno within the next couple hours. 

I'll buy and Ursi can just owe me the cash.  Heheh jk I don't roll like that.  He'll just have to owe me a "favor".


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You forgot me you asshole. >:C



I dunt remember you, but i stull love you heart heart heart winkey-face.



d.batty said:


> I know, what a dick.
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder how Toshabi knows all this considering he's only been here less than a year :0



Spoiler alert: Toshabi existed ever since 2007 :V


----------



## Demensa (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> The story of FAF



This was the most interesting thing I've read on here in a while. 

It makes the forums now seem very calm and boring in comparison.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I dunt remember you, but i stull love you heart heart heart winkey-face.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler alert: Toshabi existed ever since 2007 :V


Yeah, in PONY land!


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You forgot me you asshole. >:C



He forgot me, too.  But everyone forgets me, as I've only made an impression on, like, 10 people.

So far as FAF's history goes, honestly, I feel like most of the important stuff happened in the Black Hole, which I never visited.  So I missed all that except when it bled into the main forums (plus I spent most of my time in the Writers' Bloc, which had its own evolution... and eventual demise, I would say).  I don't recall how I reacted... I probably thought some of it was funny?  I was real judgmental and arrogant back then, and had a tendency to piss people off.

I do think the horrible snarkiness of that era is what provided the major contribution to the current atmosphere of the forums, though.  It provided an evolution both to what kinds of users felt safe signing up and posting, and also to moderation style.  At some point it was decided in mod circles that if you couldn't take a certain degree of abuse and lashed back, you would be punished.  I'm guessing this had a pretty big influence, because most of the time the latter users (those being picked on) would feel that now the mods were picking on them as well (and honestly... sometimes we just were), and so these users would go out into the big wide world of the web and give their story about how FAF is full of assholes and is run by assholes.  Naturally this attracted more assholes, so at some point it must have become a self-fulfilling prophecy (perhaps this was what happened in the shitposting era).

Things are starting to change, though.  I think some of this must have to do with the presence of the 'elder gods' of the forum, if you will, who helped shape the forum's conscience back in the day and hence still have influence over it.  A lot of those have left, of course, but a few are still around.  And said folks have grown up, gotten more mature, and so now what's considered 'cool' has adjusted itself a bit.  We've been having more discussions in mod circles about the types of behavior we've given a free pass to in the past, and have acted accordingly (bringing in Art Shack specific mods was part of that... the Art Shack has been a bit of a cesspool for a long time in terms of the types of 'critiques' users were allowed to get away with, in my humble opinion).  It's this sort of thing where the community generates the mods, and the mods all need to be on more or less the same page to do a consistent job, so as the forum culture changes so too does the moderation style, which in turn affects the culture.  It's hard to keep track of it all and balance it all out to remain consistent.

The one thing's remained concrete, though, is the whole 'hugbox for sexual deviants' issue.  I don't think FAF can ever again become like SoFurry in that regard.  It would take a paradigm shift of epic proportions.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Plus, we haven't had many crazy threads anymore. I miss the juggalo thread or that art thread with the scammer trying to get people to work for free on a strange furry anime project. Has FAF finally gained that much of a badass reputation that we'll never again have some poor fool try to recruit people for a real-life furrypride oozing with misogyny?
> 
> These were the threads that bound us together. Because at the end of the day, we may have disagreed about politics, religious affiliations, hell even what the definition of what a furry was etc. but we were always quick to set an asshole in their place. That's how everyone was similiar.


I remember that thread where some noob had a 3D project that they blatantly plagiarized and wanted feedback on. There were pages of bashing. 

Oh and "wearing tails to school" guy. That was a good week :-] 

Too many cool and sensible noobies these days. We need more dingus noobs to make fools of themselves.


----------



## Kalmor (May 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh and "wearing tails to school" guy. That was a good week :-]
> 
> Too many cool and sensible noobies these days. We need more dingus noobs to make fools of themselves.


That guy was actually in my (moderated and invite only) Skype group. Safe to say we had fun when he made a massive deal out of this, then we kicked his ass out of there because he was _so annoying and hilariously stupid._


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That guy was actually in my (moderated and invite only) Skype group. Safe to say we had fun when he made a massive deal out of this, then we kicked his ass out of there because he was _so annoying and hilariously stupid._



Oh, so I just need some sort of furry obsession to make it into your skype group? That's good to know that I was only rejected based on the fact that I'm normal compared to the freakshow you have in there. :V




FaF needs to bring back some awesome people like David.


----------



## Xaerun (May 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That guy was actually in my (moderated and invite only) Skype group. Safe to say we had fun when he made a massive deal out of this, then we kicked his ass out of there because he was _so annoying and hilariously stupid._


_Rude._



Toshabi said:


> Oh, so I just need some sort of furry obsession  to make it into your skype group? That's good to know that I was only  rejected based on the fact that I'm normal compared to the freakshow you  have in there. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Real_ FAFbros still talk to David, get yo scrub ass outta here, Toshabi


----------



## Kalmor (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Oh, so I just need some sort of furry obsession to make it into your skype group? That's good to know that I was only rejected based on the fact that I'm normal compared to the freakshow you have in there. :V


Heh, the group owner just hates everyone who takes furry _that_ seriously. Much like FAF I suppose. Honestly I don't know how he got in in the first place, you need to talk to the group mods for a few days before you're allowed in.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> _Real_ FAFbros still talk to David, get yo scrub ass outta here, Toshabi




I didn't know him too well. But you know who I regret not keeping in contact with? Huey. :[


----------



## Xaerun (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I didn't know him too well. But you know who I regret not keeping in contact with? Huey. :[


If you ain't cookin' shit, you ain't worth Huey's time.

(that was him right?)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

I want my precious DD and Foof back. :[


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> If you ain't cookin' shit, you ain't worth Huey's time.
> 
> (that was him right?)




Dat was him. I'll never forget his obsession with hats.




and shoes. 




He's been offline forever on every messenger. He's JUST avoiding me. >:[


----------



## Fox_720B (May 3, 2013)

When I first arrived at FAF, I too was surprised that the forum felt like it was furry in name only. It certainly wasn't what I'd anticipated a furry forum would be like. But I lurked for a while and joined up anyway, because there are some really good intellectual discussions here sometimes, but I also like a balance in my life. FAF is kind of like the counterweight to other furry forums, and I do appreciate the unique perspective this forum provides.

I'm registered on various furry forums. The "murry purry" stuff doesn't really bother me, I consider it people just having fun, getting into character, and escaping real life for a while. I consider that healthier than repressing emotions and eventually lashing out. I do feel uncomfortable when it's aimed in my direction, however, when it comes to people I don't know.

Privately, I think many of us on this forum engage in a lot of furry behaviors that we probably don't talk about, especially not here. There is a lot of discussion on fursuiting, and I've noticed that this doesn't seem to be considered an immature behavior. A majority seem to actually want to fursuit. I'm glad for this, but I do wonder why FAF is so accepting of it, considering everything else. 

At any rate, I stay because I've met some pretty awesome people here, I've had good discussions, this forum is actually active and alive, and to be honest, I enjoy some of the questions the newbies ask, it's kind of refreshing. In a dead forum like SoFurry, you don't get a whole lot of intellectual stimulation because once people realize there's only like 5 posts a day, they head off to something more active...like FAF.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> people such as Rogue2 _*or Vegex*_.



Oh wow, that's a name I haven't heard in YEARS.

I wasn't even posting here when I knew him.

I haven't heard from him since that ED article with pictures of his dick got posted :roll:

I liked his art style a lot. Where the fuck did he go? >:O


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Fortunately I have it in my old Sent Private Messages, so let's say you owe me a nice drink.
> 
> 
> On a closing thought about this, this forum was complete shit in 2011 if you ask me. If it got that way again I'd probably disappear again.



8/15 LOL PENIS

NEVER FORGET


----------



## Troj (May 3, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> That's a funny thought.  For every insanity  there must be an equal an opposite insanity, and so places like FAF are  born.  I could buy it.



Basically .



Fallowfox said:


> Frankly, if this site went by any other name I  would have trouble telling all of you were furries. I would rather  assume most of you were anti-furry, actually, because many discussions  focus on complaining about them.



Agreed. 

Well, and "Hurr hurr you must believe in loving and tolerating  diaperfurs and zoophiles" replies you're getting in response to this observation are more  than a tad disingenuous and intellectually dishonest, Fallow, so sorry about that.

There's a difference between stating that you dislike certain people or certain behaviors, and becoming _fixated_ on those people or behaviors, to the point where you _seem to rant about them all the damn time.
_
There's  also a difference between saying, "There are particular people in group  X who are shitheads," and saying, "X group is comprised almost  completely of shitheads, _except for me."

_If anything, it starts to sound like "methinks thou dost protest too much_._"Meaning,  at a certain point, it can come to sound like a person is secretly  enamored of the thing/person they hate or have contempt of in a weird  way--or _at least_, is really enamored of ranting and raving about the hated person or thing--or it sounds like the  person's trying to escape their own fears, ambivalences, or inadequacies.

Speaking personally, I think the whole "Furry is a hobby ONLY! Not a lifestyle, eww eww eww!" mantra is more than a bit defensive. 

A number of self-described furry lifestylers are indeed totally fucking crazy, but for a lot of non-crazy furries, Furry actually does play a major role in their life when it comes to their activities, their mindset, their social life, and their hobbies, in a way that isn't necessarily "bad," "weird," or "unhealthy." 

Other geeks and nerds don't get nearly as defensive (that I've seen) on this "hobby vs. lifestyle" distinction as some furries seem to.
_*
On the other hand,*_ that we continue to have to have discussions about "coming out of the kennel," the ethics of bestiality, the ethics of kiddie-diddling, and why wearing your tail to the black tie affair is stupid maybe indicates that there's a reason folks are a little fixated on policing the boundaries, and ranting about the dumb-dumbs in the fandom.



Fox_720B said:


> A majority seem to actually want to fursuit. I'm glad for this, but I do wonder why FAF is so accepting of it, considering everything else.



Ehh, forum-wide, I've seen mixed feelings around suiting. People will often seem to denigrate it and express approval of it in the same breath. Can't recall specific examples off the top of my brain.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FaF needs to bring back some awesome people like David.



Oh my god...

You really _*are*_ an ancient one. Well, atleast now I can say I've danced with the devil in the pale moon light.

<3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever you say, Sally Sensitive. Because we should just accept everything about your jolly little fandom and pretend that it's just absolutely peachy and perfect and completely rad just the way it is. If you take any jab, for something funny or disturbing, you're clearly an anti-furry, gay hating, racist pig!



This is_ miles_ from the intent of my comment.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> _ miles_



And you call yourself an EUfag.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> And you call yourself an EUfag.



For some reason, we britfags use both the imperial and metric system.

Metric goes on paper, imperial goes in conversation.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> For some reason, we britfags use both the imperial and metric system.
> 
> Metric goes on paper, imperial goes in conversation.



Furthemore 'miles' is such a nice word, especially when measuring metaphorical distances.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> There's  also a difference between saying, "There are particular people in group  X who are shitheads," and saying, "X group is comprised almost  completely of shitheads, _except for me."
> 
> _If anything, it starts to sound like "methinks thou dost protest too much_._"Meaning,  at a certain point, it can come to sound like a person is secretly  enamored of the thing/person they hate or have contempt of in a weird  way--or _at least_, is really enamored of ranting and raving about the hated person or thing--or it sounds like the  person's trying to escape their own fears, ambivalences, or inadequacies.
> 
> ...



I'm with Troj here, in just about every way. There's a lot of "needs mental help" being thrown around on the boards...and it's always ironic to click on the profiles of some of the loudest complainers and find furry porn all over their favorites, or find out they're a suiter (whilst complaining about people doing things like wearing tails in public), and a host of other things. FAF is more like a Burned Fur forum than anything else (minus the LGBT hate).

That said, I still prefer FAF over other furry forums because there's far more activity, a lot of intellectual discussion, and some genuinely cool people on this board. You just have to wear a flame suit to get to the good stuff. (Then again, for some people, the flaming IS the good stuff, depending on your perspective  ).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Furthemore 'miles' is such a nice word, especially when measuring metaphorical distances.



Oh yes!

besides, the imperial system is great for estimating measurements by eye, at least in my opinion. If we're working with dimensions from a practical/academic perspective though, that's when metric is best.

Though I don't disagree when someone says imperial makes no sense. Acres, for example. They're like three furlongs, or perhaps a few knots short of a hectare. I don't get it.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

All this EU talk makes me feel less American, in America. Try speaking American.


----------



## Corto (May 3, 2013)

Man I've been moderating this place for 5 years now and I still have no idea what the dick the Black Hole is or was. From what I read I assume it was some sort of gay bar, though.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

All of this talk about the how the forum used to be reminds me of when I first joined up and how I was a complete asshole and constantly derailed threads with sarcastic yiffmurr crap. Looking back it makes me kinda embarrassed as I was being a total shithead.

I still remember some of the goofy shit that happened back in the day. Like jash's icing avatar. :V I'm pretty sure I missed all the black hole stuff though.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> All of this talk about the how the forum used to be reminds me of when I first joined up and how I was a complete asshole and constantly derailed threads with sarcastic yiffmurr crap. Looking back it makes me kinda embarrassed as I was being a total shithead.
> 
> I still remember some of the goofy shit that happened back in the day. Like jash's icing avatar. :V I'm pretty sure I missed all the black hole stuff though.



I think the back hole ended around the fall of '08.


Either or, now you derail threads with sincere yiffymurr crap. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Either or, now you derail threads with sincere yiffymurr crap. :V



It's always so sad, to see a good furry go bad...


----------



## Oovie (May 3, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> First off every topic in the forum has some inane question in the topic title so I didn't want this to be like "What kind of mustard do furries use on their hot dogs?"


Typical reason I no longer browse furry forums, they're so cluttered with these threads that I don't give fresh content any attention! :l



TeenageAngst said:


> I'm curious as to why this is, like, why are the furries here so comparatively sane?


I'm not too interested in seeing when my last post was, I fell off from posting here (or any other forum for that matter). I recognize a lot of names just in this thread alone, so there hasn't been a huge shift in community since I last checked back here. It's probably already been touched on, but my guess is the right people came and drove off the weirdos, and stuck around-- Just sticking around wards off the newer weirdos, and that's it!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Oh mai gosh, hello Oovie


----------



## Riho (May 3, 2013)

Sane? Sane, you say?
I assume you didn't see me offering my hyena ass to everyone and witnessing most people ACCEPT IT?
Sane, feh. I only act sane here because the people here are sane, and I don't want to look like a slut.
Wait, I already fucked that up.
Fuck. *leaves*


----------



## Troj (May 3, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm with Troj here, in just about every way. There's a lot of "needs mental help" being thrown around on the boards...and it's always ironic to click on the profiles of some of the loudest complainers and find furry porn all over their favorites, or find out they're a suiter (whilst complaining about people doing things like wearing tails in public), and a host of other things. FAF is more like a Burned Fur forum than anything else (minus the LGBT hate).



Well, technically, there has been some trans-hate, so...

Two thoughts:

1) It's natural, normal, and generally healthy to be at least somewhat pissed when something you enjoy or something you believe in is sullied by dipshits, ESPECIALLY if their dipshittery comes to reflect poorly on you. I find I'm often angrier at stupid or obnoxious people who are more ideologically similar to me, for example, than I am at obnoxious morons who are ideologically very different from me. This is because I hate to see something I care about abused, misused, or fucked with,_ especially_ if it impacts my reputation, and/or the reputation of the thing I enjoy, in the process.

2) When everybody is jeering and sneering at a particular thing, it's hard and uncomfortable to be associated with that thing yourself. People employ a very wide range of "coping mechanisms" to deal with the tension and anxiety that comes from being part of a maligned group or class. 

One common strategy is to disavow, mock, or shit on the people who remind you too much of yourself at some level, in order to distance yourself from them at all levels.

Another strategy is to go to town on the low-ranking, nonconforming, deviant, and/or unpopular people in your own group. What's interesting is that some people who employ this strategy will see these "black sheep" as just a few bad apples in an otherwise-good barrel, while others see _themselves_ as the few good apples in a largely-bad barrel. 

Another common strategy is to go to town on _another_ rival group, to demonstrate that they're the truly shitty ones.

Another strategy is to break ties with the maligned group altogether.

Another strategy is to declare that it's _everybody else_ who's got the problem, and that the group is actually superior to all the haters, who are just ignorant, evil, and/or jealous.

You can also combine strategies.

Among furries, I'd say I tend to see the first two_ a lot _(especially here), sometimes the third one, and occasionally, the last one.


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2013)

Corto said:


> Man I've been moderating this place for 5 years now and I still have no idea what the dick the Black Hole is or was. From what I read I assume it was some sort of gay bar, though.


what a coincidence, i met your mother at a gay bar as well...


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting that history, Rilvor, and to everyone else who has followed it with their own perspectives. It's interesting to learn how individual member behavior can evolve to such a great extent. It almost makes me more tolerant of people whom I usually write off as incapable of changing. I may not look at the next weirdo or bully to join quite the same!



d.batty said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing I showed up when I did.  Scratch that I've always been around, I didn't actually reg until just about a year ago.
> 
> And Rilv, how bout I buy you that nice drink for sharing?  We're leaving to Reno within the next couple hours.
> 
> I'll buy and Ursi can just owe me the cash.  Heheh jk I don't roll like that.  He'll just have to owe me a "favor".



Wow, in just 30 minutes I went from bribing Rilvor, to owing a drink, to owing money, to owing d.batty a "favor," but oh murr, it's just my typical Friday night. :V


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> And Rilv, how bout I buy you that nice drink for sharing?  We're leaving to Reno within the next couple hours.



I might actually consider that, except that I am going to be terribly busy working all week. Perhaps if you find yourself at the local mall this week you can say hello. There are bus routes to it. I can't talk much because, you know, being at work is serious, but I wouldn't mind saying hi. I'm sure you'll figure out which one I am. I'm the only male that works there, afterall.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> what a coincidence, i met your mother at a gay bar as well...



You surgically became female and went to the local lesbian joint?


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> You surgically became female and went to the local lesbian joint?


precisely


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I might actually consider that, except that I am going to be terribly busy working all week. Perhaps if you find yourself at the local mall this week you can say hello. There are bus routes to it. I can't talk much because, you know, being at work is serious, but I wouldn't mind saying hi. I'm sure you'll figure out which one I am. I'm the only male that works there, afterall.


Your the only male that works at the mall? Shocking :v 
I'm at the grand sierra resort and will be here through monday.  My bf and I drove here from so cal so we don't have to worry about a bus 
Gunna be busy with the con all weekend but perhaps Monday cuz I think we are gunna stick around for the day and just go check some shit out.


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Your the only male that works at the mall? Shocking :v
> I'm at the grand sierra resort and will be here through monday.  My bf and I drove here from so cal so we don't have to worry about a bus
> Gunna be busy with the con all weekend but perhaps Monday cuz I think we are gunna stick around for the day and just go check some shit out.


No, I meant at the body jewelry store there.

Hope you like the GSR, It's a lovely place. Don't forget to have one of the malts at Johnny Rockets. I'm actually working from noon to 7 that day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> No, I meant at the body jewelry store there.
> 
> Hope you like the GSR, It's a lovely place. Don't forget to have one of the malts at Johnny Rockets. I'm actually working from noon to 7 that day.


Sorry I'm tired as hell from a 10+ hour drive with ~2 hours of sleep. I havnt had the chance to really explore yet, though soon enough.  We have johnny rockets around where I live and yes, the malts are real good.  Your work at the gsr or a mall nearby?  Again, I'm tired as shit and my brain is at like 30% for the time being XD


----------



## Joey (May 4, 2013)

FAF is why I decided to give the fandom another chance after giving up several years ago.

I like you fuckers.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> FAF is why I decided to give the fandom another chance after giving up several years ago.
> 
> I like you fuckers.



I too renounce claim to my interests in the absense of finding a wry forum devoted to them online. x3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> FAF is why I decided to give the fandom another chance after giving up several years ago.


You have my condolences.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

Oh man, I remember when I gave up on the fandom.

Thank you, ED.


----------



## Car Fox (May 4, 2013)

@OP: Iimagine with the imposed rules, and the good-hearted nature of people to follow them could be a reason for sanity on FAF. Another reason could be the vast amounts of opinions that people have about the way the see "Furry", and what they do to express their hobby.

The many active posters, and frequent moderating makes it a rather solidly enforced place if you think about it.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> FAF is why I decided to give the fandom another chance after giving up several years ago.
> 
> I like you fuckers.



Well, I didn't want to stay here at all myself. But as I stated before two members that where here are dead now. One shot by his dad, and I forgot what happened to blutide but he turned into a huge asshole. I meet them online playing halo and such but they were great friends. I made new friends here, but two of them are missing.

I guess I am here dancing in the dark alone.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 4, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> One shot by his dad



Um, why???


----------



## Zabrina (May 4, 2013)

Before around three months ago I resented furries.

Things have only changed to  a small extent.


----------



## Azure (May 4, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey guys FAF is totally not like other furry forums!
> 
> *defends dogfucking*
> 
> :VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


mentova you have changed. you dogmongler you


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Um, why???



Told his dad he was a furry. I remember talking to Blutide about it for the longest time, he got depressed about it.....I didn't know him that well, I just knew blu more and it tore him up.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

...wait, what am I reading?


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...wait, what am I reading?



Real life catching on to people mixed with weapons. ./sigh

That and dicks on FAF WHY ?


----------



## Zabrina (May 5, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Real life catching on to people mixed with weapons. ./sigh
> 
> That and dicks on FAF WHY ?




Vaginas, as well.


----------

